
Not the End of Office Real Estate - ryansmccoy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesrealestatecouncil/2020/05/13/this-is-not-the-end-of-office-real-estate
======
Finnucane
Probably not the end of offices, but if more workers are given the option,
more will take it. Possibly enough to affect the office re market.

------
ryansmccoy
Just find it interesting the ripple effect of coronavirus.

